# Luminox?



## Xrunner (Feb 1, 2003)

I was looking at getting a Luminox Navy SEAL watch for every day uses, and wanted to see if anyone had one (and if they did what they think of it). Also, what is a good place to get them? Thanks

-Mike


----------



## avusblue (Feb 1, 2003)

I like the concept but when I've inspected them in person, I found the quality lacking for what they cost. The tritium illuminators are cool; but the rest of the watch seems "cheesy". For example, the plastic on the case and band is very low quality (seemed poorer than a $30 timex) and the second hand doesn't consistently line up with the markers as it ticks (indicates a very low-end movement). I also find the braggy "NAVY SEALS" label on the face aestetically appalling. 

I know some people swear by them. Just not my cup of tea. A watch has to have a bit more of the bases covered to justify an over $100 price tag.

Timex with Indiglo or Casio with Illuminator are much better both quality and value in my book.


----------



## Dreck (Feb 1, 2003)

I have two Luminox watches, A Navy seals and a Geneva. I found that the band on the seals watch equaled the band I had on a P.O.S Rolex.( in the shop every year for some kind of repair). I ordered mine through the web and I asked the guy that took the order to make sure the second hand lined up with the markers. He did well, because that also drives me nutso when those don't line up. One has had the oem battery in it for three years now and the other for two and going strong. All I know is both of them keep perfect time and are bright enough to cast shadows.


----------



## PJD (Feb 2, 2003)

Xrunner...I've had a Luminox Navy Seals watch for about a year now, and since I've had it, I haven't put on any of my other watches once...I like it that much! My second hand lines up perfectly, the ratcheting bezel is VERY high quality, the tritium trasers are extremely bright, and it is the most comfortable watch I own. IMHO, worth every penny I paid for it!

PJD


----------



## Reaper (Feb 2, 2003)

Have a stainless steel Seal and a Titanium one. First year the battery died in the stainless watch, guess the watch was sitting around a long time before it was sold. So far, no problem with the titanium one. Second hand doesn't really line up perfectly in either one. Steel band link pin just broke in the stainless after,I guess, 5 years. Good thing it was a cheap pin and not something else. So far I like the Luminox watches, mostly for the night glow. I also have a Wenger and a Chase-Druer, that I never put on.


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 2, 2003)

i have one and love it. just make sure you get the velcro wristband and clean it every once and a while.

see this thread


----------



## guncollector (Feb 3, 2003)

I had an early, early specimen of the *Luminox "NAVY SEALS"* watch (from 1995 or '96)...purchased from Enjoy! Corp, which back had a distributing agreement with the *Richard Barry Marketing Group* (RBMG).

Okay, first, for those unaware, "NAVY SEALS" model moniker is obviously a marketing gimmick put to bery good use by Luminox (run by RBMG). I don't know if RBMG is still behind the Luminox brand, but they were originally.

Second, the watch is actually produced by *mb microtec* in Switzerland, as my original early, early "NAVY SEALS" watch was clearly marked on the rear of the casing.

Third, the watch contains a pretty functional quartz movement, and the traser (tritium) capsules are by far some of the brightest used on watches. My early version served well as a dive watch for a number of years.

Fourth, *mb microtec* sells its watches to a host of other companies. I've seen the same "NAVY SEALS" version re-sold by Mercedes (with Benz logo), among other catalog houses. Stocker & Yale, another military watch company, also seems to re-sell the exact same watch--most likely sourced from mb microtec.

You can get the Stocker & Yale version, without the disco "NAVY SEALS" on the dial from The Military Watch Resource (Broadarrow.net).

HTH


----------



## guncollector (Feb 3, 2003)

Found it, seems the RBMG are still simply the Agents for mb microtec:

mb microtec Agents.

Look under "USA".


----------



## DieselDave (Feb 4, 2003)

I have worn my stainless with black bezel Luminox nearly exclusively for the last 18 or so months. I have bought two other watches during this time and only wore them 2-3 days each. I have broken the band post ($3) and only use the velcro band. I didn't care for the large and logo covered rubber band. With the velcro band it is the mot comfortable watch I have ever owned. The tritium is a feature I take advantage of every day. The crystal is super durable, I have banged it off everything imaginable and it has light scratches that are only visiable when holding the watch at a certain angle. The second hand lines up perfectly. I am ready for a new velcro band. This is my favorite watch of all time. I have owned $500+ watches and 10+ Casio"s, Seiko's and Timex's. I did like the G-Shock but it is so large it wasn't comfortable to wear, I don't want to press a button to see the time at night and it doesn't look as good. I think the Luminox is a very good value for the money if you have a use for the traser lights. I wear this watch at work, in the woods, working out and with a suit. For me this is the perfect watch as long as I have the velcro band and don't have to use the rubber band with the Navy Seal logo.


----------



## doubleganger (Feb 4, 2003)

I had the plastic version that after about 10 years of wear looked like hell but still keeps perfect time. I now have the stainless with a stainless bracelet and stainless face. With other watches i've always had a problem snagging the band and breaking a pin out but these watches use a heavier pin than normal and I don't have that problem at all. I've had it about three years now and the sapphire crystal doesn't have a mark on it and i bang it all the time. The 10 year battery is still going strong. The markings are bright enough to read by. I love this watch. My only complaint is that the bezel is hard to turn but is finially starting to loosen up.


----------



## kimgkimg (Feb 4, 2003)

I really like the traser illumination on these watches. I've owned two of them so far. The first one I had for around 6 years (a yellow-faced captain's watch in stainless steel, although I don't think the band was totally stainless.) I was not a big fan of the steel band which was heavy and seemed to always leave band stains on my wrists when they got sweaty or wet (even when it was brand new, out of the box.) I ended up selling that one (and got a pretty good price for it as it was a discontinued model and the yellow face wasn't being offered in the current model year), and getting a titanium Navy Seals model 3602 after someone showed me theirs at work. Despite it being larger than my captain's series, it was a much lighter watch and the band wasn't prone to excreting stuff. Got it from a vendor on eBay (he had a 4000+ rating and a real website) for $280 delivered.


----------



## FC. (Feb 23, 2003)

Had NavySeal for about 5 years, finally broke, got same watch same day. Never take it off. Keep wondering if I get a tumor in my wrist from wearing a beta radiation source for 7 years. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## x-ray (Feb 24, 2003)

I ordered this Luminox watch from Meridian Tactical last night:







Was looking at the Traser range but IMHO this Luminox version looks a bit more stylish.


----------



## Al_Havemann (Mar 1, 2003)

I have the steel "Officers" version for three years now and like it a lot. It's all I wear during the winter months but during the summer I switch to a Wenger Titianium or even a cheap plastic Timex. Mostly that's because I run every day and bike 4-6hrs/day on the weekends. For those activities the Luminox is too heavy. I tossed the original steel band since it couldn't be adjusted small enough for my wrist without cutting the skin. I now use a nylon band that I'm happy with. The battery is three years old and still going strong.


----------



## GJW (Mar 1, 2003)

Has anyone ever heard of Lumisport?
I saw my local Sears selling them and when I went back about a week later they were completely gone.
They were tritium watches that looked very much like Luminox knock-offs. Or else it was RBMG experimenting with a low-cost option. They were in the $69 - $99 range.


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 1, 2003)

did they still have the tritium dials?

good druability?

i got mine off ebay for $120. it works good, but the seller (luminoxman) has had some jeers around here. but did good for me... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## bigcozy (Mar 1, 2003)

Yes they still use tritium. There is a distinction here, some watches use tritium paint, not nearly as effective. Luminox uses tritium vials that keep the gas contained. The dial itelf is normal, the vials are on spots at the numbers and on the hands. I have noticed that some company's even go as far as making it look like there are vials on the dial when there aren't. The real test is to leave a watch in the dark for several hours and see if there is any amount of diminshed glow. The list seems to be growing but all the watches I know that really use the vial system are:

Luminox and parent company Microtech Mb
Ball, Traser also made by Microtech (I am told)
Stocker and Yale
Marathon


----------

